# Filmmakers Anonymous: The next crop...



## hoohaProductions (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey Studentfilms... nice seeing you again. To make up for some lost time I've come prepared with a lengthy post for you all.

So I had a lot of fun over the last months reading about all the stories of everyone applying to film school... who got in, who didn't and whatnot. And it just hit me today that I've now become one of you. I'll start my senior year next month and I'm now beginning the whole process. I think I might've started sweating a bit. No joke. 

Maybe I'm a little early, maybe I'm a little late... but I thought it was necessary to start a thread for the next group of applicants like me. Who are you, what are you stats, what are your choices, what are you thinking? 

I guess I'll start: 

I'm Ben. My dream school is Chapman. It's by far my number one choice but I'm stressing about whether or not I'll be able to get in, and even then it would all depend on what scholarships I get... so I have a little bit to worry about. 

Your turn.  

P.S- this isn't an exclusive discussion. Anyone can contribute, of course.


----------



## Winterreverie (Aug 6, 2008)

Yay Chapman!!!

FYI-- look for private scholarships now while you can. The fellowships offered through the school are small potatoes.


----------



## hoohaProductions (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey thanks Winter! 

That's good advice, and I've been up and down Fastweb looking for scholarships. I want to go to Chapman so badly... but the money is such an issue. 

So Winter, I have a question, if you don't mind (actually, this question is geared toward anyone on the forum who knows more than I do. So, most likely everyone): would you say that you have a better chance breaking into the industry and getting a sustainable job with an MFA rather than with just your BA? Some people say the degree doesn't matter... I have my doubt. What do you think?


----------



## Winterreverie (Aug 6, 2008)

here's what I think-- An MFA is intensive study, the networking you do during it is imperative and will likely make or break your career. Not to mention you have time (2-5 years)to focus on refining your art. If you come out with a solid thesis, a feature script, and at least one short traveling festivals-- then an MFA is where its at. The wonderful part is most people leave grad school with a marketable skill-- meaning they come out climbing the entertainment ladder at least three rungs up. And if you don't make it in this industry, you still have the tools to make a living (Teach film at a university and pay your bills)

If you leave a BA or hell high school, with all that covered-- especially the connections, then I'd say bypass Grad school.


----------



## hoohaProductions (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks Winter! I really appreciate that. 

So I guess that gives me a little more to think about . At first I was banking on 4 years at Chapman then... into the industry!!! Now I'm thinking it might be a better option to spend 4 years at a local State school... hopefully getting out of there debt free, then investing into Chapman (or whatever it might be) for grad school. This is tough, especially considering I'd be giving up four years at Chapman for a school that I'm not particularly fond of... 

Goodness...


----------



## Sketchy21 (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm Chris. My dream school is Chapman as well but my parents are really stuck on me attending college in the East Coast so, I will be applying to Chapman (hopefully I get in with a good financial aid package and scholarships) but to please my parents I'll also be applying to Florida State University, University of Central Florida, UNC: Wilmington, Hofstra University and DePaul. I'm considering Columbia College Chicago and North Carolina School of the Arts and considering my first quarter grades Northwestern University.


----------



## hoohaProductions (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey Chris, good to meetcha. 

That sounds like a pretty good list. In addition to Chapman I'm planning on applying to Central Washington University (ugh, but w/e), Loyola Marymount, and NYU... and the search is ongoing, of course. 

Out of curiosity, and only if you don't mind... what do your high school stats look like? Are you pretty confident you'll get into Chapman, and are just worried about how big the financial aid packet will be?


----------



## mckinnod (Aug 7, 2008)

Emerson in Boston is another good choice for the East Coast, but costly, as well as BU.  As far as scholarships, start trying to get in on them early because the money is used up quickly.  I have found them to be fairly competitive.


----------



## R.J. Collins (Aug 7, 2008)

Wow. It makes me really sad that you guys really wanna go to Chapman and even if you got it you might still not be able to go. I'm R.J., a transfer student at a doing my general ed at a community college. I visited Chapman and fell in love with everything there. If I got into Chapman and USC i would honestly probly choose Chapman. I am meeting with one of the counselors there next week to ask questions about the admissions to the film program so hopefully that will answer alot.


----------



## hoohaProductions (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey R.J. Yeah, it's a sad concept but that's life. All I can do is make the best of it, right? That's exciting, getting to meet with the counselors... I'd love that opportunity. Be sure to let us know what he says.


----------



## Cinematical (Aug 7, 2008)

Chapman's a great film school but just a middling general university. For the film student this is a good thing, because they are more generous with financial aid then the more elite general universities like USC and NYU, while still having a film program that can match up with said universities.


----------



## Cinematical (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh, also, about the BA vs MFA thing: if you know you want to do film NOW, then do film NOW. If you feel there are other things you want to explore first, then do that.


----------



## R.J. Collins (Aug 7, 2008)

I completely agree with Cinematical. I've been making movies since a very young age but didnt realize its what i wanted to do for my whole life. Once i did realize that though everything changed, so if you really wanna enter this field than start doing it now! And there are many good film programs around, obviously if you got into one of the prestige universities it would help but if you have the persistence and determination to excel in this field the only thing that will stop you from doing so is yourself.


----------



## hoohaProductions (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks guys. 

I tell myself that I have all these other schools I want to apply to... but I think Chapman is the best fit for me. So I think I'm going to work hard on my application for Chapman and if I get in I'll go there for undergrad (and don't go to grad school) and if I don't I'll go here at the state school then try again for grad school. 

Money's still an issue... but I'm thinking it's worth biting the bullet. Ugh, what a process. 

I'm editing a mockumentary right now. Having fun  Thought I'd throw that out there... lol


----------



## linsper23 (Aug 8, 2008)

My name's Lindsay. My top film school is either USC or Chapman, tipping more towards Chapman. I'll be applying for Fall 2009 as a transfer student from a local community college. Other colleges I'm applying to are NYU, LMU, UCLA, UT: Austin, Emerson, BU, Columbia College Chicago and Hofstra University.


----------



## blyons (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey man, my name is Zach.   My top choice for the last few years is NYU.  I just don't know if I can get in.  Like I know Tisch is really tough, but it's all I want.  Other schools are Chapman, LMU, Emerson, Hampshire, Suny Purchase, Drexel, and others.  But yeah the only thing I really want is to go to NYU


----------



## Gregory D. Goyins (Aug 18, 2008)

My name is Greg and I'm addicted to screenwriting, directing and focus pulling.

My higher powers are:

FSU
UCLA
USC
CHAPMAN
COLUMBIA
NYU

Pretty much in that order. 

What it was like, what happened and what it is like now:
I was confused.
I started writing.
I have crystal clarity now.

I'm planning a full blown relapse come January, when one of my higher powers sends me an acceptance letter. Then, I'm on a bus somewhere.

Meanwhile, I follow the 12 steps of Joseph Campbell's "The Hero's Journey" on a daily basis.

LOL


----------



## Davim (Aug 18, 2008)

I was hoping someone might have some thoughts and advice on North Carolina School of the Arts. Most importantly, I guess, getting in for this '08 season as I am a senior too.

Any thoughts on what/how to write the Letter of Intent, Resume, and Writing sample? Is it better to be a script than a short story? What are they looking for? Thanks to anyone who takes the time...


----------

